# Walking Around Jacket



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://ramwools.com/pdf/walking-around.pdf


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh....Nice.........


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love this pattern. It is great for the more mature wearer. Got to make it for me!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

What a pretty jacket


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Another good one, Deb


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

A very nice warm looking jacket.


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

You find the neatest links, thank you so much for this fabulous sweater..I will make it soon.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you! This is really nice!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice, I like the simple line of it.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I made this jacket about 8 years ago and love it! I get a lot of compliments when I wear it. Thanks for sharing, since I misplaced the pattern and would like to make it again in another color. You share so many great patterns! THANKS!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dag! I was picturing a sweater walking around with little legs and feet LOL..

*cuts back on the coffee*


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes Camilla, perhaps a decrease in caffeine intake would be in order! Ha ha.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just kidding...I only have one cup in the morning and one with my dinner....OK maybe some iced coffee too inbetween lol


debdobalina said:


> Yes Camilla, perhaps a decrease in caffeine intake would be in order! Ha ha.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Uh huh...well, you have to count the iced coffee too!


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

If there were an award for the most popular pattern poster, I am sure you would win it! Love this!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> http://ramwools.com/pdf/walking-around.pdf


I would just like to Thank You for all the time and effort you put into finding, and sharing all of the many great patterns you find. I find myself looking for you here every day...Again, thanks
Beverly


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

You're welcome, Bev.


----------



## ECee (Mar 26, 2012)

That is very nice!!


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Great pattern .Thanks


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, I cannot find the yarn listed to make the walking jacket, is it a dk? in which case I could use what I already have. what do you think?


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice pattern


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------

